# Frio em Bragança 5 a 11 de Janeiro de 2009



## Brigantia (8 Jan 2009 às 19:43)

Abri este tópico para que todos os membros da região coloquem aqui as fotos desta entrada fria, visto que no seguimento ficam um pouco perdidas.


Ficam aqui também os mapas das mínimas dos dias 7 a 10 de Janeiro de 2009 em Bragança.


7-1-2009





Fonte: meteoPT e IM



8-1-2009









Fonte: meteoPT e IM 




Gráfico das temperaturas.





                        © IM





9-1-2009




Fonte: meteoPT e IM




10-1-2009




Fonte: meteoPT e IM



Algumas fotos tiradas ás 8:45 quando se registavam temperaturas abaixo de -7ºC na zona do Eixo.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2009 às 01:56)

Belas fotos

O Eixo não é muito longe da minha casa e já vi o pequeno lago gelado algumas vezes


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2009 às 12:56)

Algumas fotos desta manhã aqui pela cidade.


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2009 às 13:05)

Um vídeo desta manhã.


----------



## vifra (9 Jan 2009 às 13:53)

Lindo, lindo, lindo Dan
Que pena eu estar "preso" em Lisboa (Carnaxide) _Pena não ser por causa da neve_


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 18:42)

Bons registos Dan


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 18:45)

Aqui ficam mais alguns...


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2009 às 18:57)

Que pena não estar em Bragança


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2009 às 19:31)

Muito bonitas as fotos e os vídeos Brigantia


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 22:32)

http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/video/informacao/Jornal+da+Noite/2009/1/neveembraganca.htm


http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?headline=98&visual=25&article=381610&tema=27


----------



## Z13 (9 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

Aqui deixo também alguns registos do meu passeio pela cidade durante a manhã!

*Ás 8h50, junto ao colégio do Sagrado Coração de Jesus*







*Ás 9h15, no largo da Estacada*







*9h20, em São Sebastião*








________________


----------



## Z13 (9 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

A meio da manhã ainda consegui recolher estas imagens:




















*Não somos só nós que gostamos de brincar na neve!!!*








________________


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 22:49)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Aqui deixo também alguns registos do meu passeio pela cidade durante a manhã!
> 
> 
> ________________




Boas fotos









Zoelae13 disse:


> *Não somos só nós que gostamos de brincar na neve!!!*
> 
> ________________


----------



## Z13 (9 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

Perto do final da manhã:


*Zona da Mãe d'Agua*







*Vista desde a Sta Casa da Misericórdia*







*Vista do Miradouro do S. Bartolomeu*







*Tentativa de escala da espessura da neve!*








________________


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

Zoelae13 disse:


> ________________



Lindaque bonita fica a cidade assim


----------



## Minho (9 Jan 2009 às 23:12)

Fantásticas todas a fotos e videos 

Em Braga também chegou a nevar com essa intensidade só que por menos tempo. 

Neve, geada, geada, neve... que mais se pode pedir para este inverno!


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

boas

é delicioso ver que existe num canto por vezes esquecido do país paisagens muito belas e sempre bem documentadas pelos nossos brigantinos.

abraços


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2009 às 01:05)

Zoelae13 disse:


> *Vista do Miradouro do S. Bartolomeu*



Paisagem espectacular


----------



## João Soares (10 Jan 2009 às 01:33)

NOvamente, somos mimados com umas bonitas fotos de Bragança 

Excelentes fotos a todos os membros


----------



## Fil (10 Jan 2009 às 17:21)

Grandes fotos! 

Aqui deixo algumas minhas, todas do bairro de Vale Churido:














































O meu pluviómetro 

























Tentativa de macro


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2009 às 19:18)

Grande registos Fil 

Bem bonito o cristal de neve.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2009 às 19:21)

Como diz uma musica da Tuna Académica do IPB

Bragança é linda
tão sem maldade 
Qundo partir 
vou ter saudade


Grandes fotos da "nossa" Bragança


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2009 às 21:31)

Fil disse:


> Tentativa de macro



Boas fotos e vídeoEsta macro está fantástica


----------



## Z13 (10 Jan 2009 às 21:39)

Grande foto Fil! (a do cristal)

Com que lente fotografaste?? E a que distância?



________________


----------



## Z13 (10 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

Hoje captei algumas fotos do degelo da neve na zona do castelo, onde fui passear com as minhas filhas.

Aliás, esteve um belo final de manhã! Quase primaveril! 



















________________


----------



## Fil (10 Jan 2009 às 23:11)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Grande foto Fil! (a do cristal)
> 
> Com que lente fotografaste?? E a que distância?
> 
> ...



Não usei nada de especial, apenas um modo especial da minha Canon PowerShot S5 IS chamado Super Macro. A distância foi com o vidro praticamente colado ao floco...


----------



## actioman (12 Jan 2009 às 09:32)

Grandes fotografias! 

A que mais me surpreende é a fotografia do Fil, onde uma senhora vai com o guarda-chuva aberto! Aquilo não é nevar! Aquilo é cair um glaciar em pedaços dos céus! *B R U T A L*



Fil disse:


>



Aliás no vídeo, que retrata a mesma cena, vê-se bem! Isso é que é nevar com todas as letras! A cair assim devem acumular 10 cm em poucos minutos! 

Têm aí uma grande cidade! Qualquer dia mudo-me para aí!


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2009 às 12:04)

Bragança brinda-nos sempre com grandes imagens! Obrigado a todos


----------

